# Synchroniser un Mac avec un EeePC (Ubuntu)



## jmini (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un EeePC qui fonctionne sous Ubuntu 9.10

Je me posais la question de la synchronisation des fichiers et de l'organisation la plus efficace.

Ce que j'aimerais pouvoir faire :
* Modifier un fichier sur l'une ou l'autre machine
* Quand les deux versions se synchronisent, faire une synchronisation intelligente (ne synchroniser que les fichiers modifiés)
* Avoir une gestion des conflits (si un fichier a été modifié en même temps côté mac et côté EeePC)
* Pouvoir en une sauvegarde (idéalement ma sauvegarde Time machine du Mac) également sauvegarder les données de mon EeePC (qui aurait été synchronisée sur le Mac)


Se pose alors plusieurs questions :
* Quel protocole de partage de fichier choisir (samba, ssh + scp, ...)
* Quel utilitaire (ou une commande Unix ?) choisir pour sauvegarder les données

* Dois je prévoir sur le mac de sauvegarde intégralement le contenu (dossier utilisateur) du EeePC et inclure cette image dans ma sauvegarde principale du mac (Time Machine)

* Comment automatiser un maximum le processus

Merci pour vos conseils et retours d&#8217;expérience.

.


----------



## Dthibault (31 Décembre 2009)

Il me semble que rsync permet cela. http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/rsync il me semble.


----------

